# The chances of getting a teaching job mid way through the year?



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to know if anyone has any idea as to what the chances of getting a teaching job after Christmas are?
Do many contracts pop up mid-way through the year or generally start in September?
Also, is supply similar to UK- i.e plenty of it if you can get in the door? is there a particular agency to register with?

I'm looking for a primary teaching position.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Contact the schools direct, eg...

[email protected]

Dianne Newton is the registrar at Gems Jumeriah Primary....


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Agree with Andy Capp probably your best luck is to search the various english/american schools for vacancies.. out of curiosity, what area are you looking to teach?


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Agree with Andy Capp probably your best luck is to search the various english/american schools for vacancies.. out of curiosity, what area are you looking to teach?


Okay, thanks, i have already looked on the Gems website, Will email them my c.v and see what happens.

I'm looking for primary age, and i suppose any area in dubai, i'll be living in Tecom.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

The schools I know of often recruit during the school year, contracts end at different times and you have teachers who just don't bother coming back after Christmas.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> The schools I know of often recruit during the school year, contracts end at different times and you have teachers who just don't bother coming back after Christmas.


Bloody teachers eh?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Teachers often have to leave Dubai when their husbands contract ends or he is moved so can be anytime during the school year.
BTW - teachers are not well paid in Dubai.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would disagree wandabug, I have loads of colleagues at the American School Dubai that are single or married (both with jobs) and they live comfortable, happy lives in Dubai.. 

From what I've read, it's all about what kind of experience you want to lead in the country. Being a teacher ANYWHERE in the world usually never means you're living a posh lifestyle, Dubai is no different in that respect.

That's really sketchy if teachers leave halfway through the year... don't expect they'll be getting a good reference, eh?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Teachers often have to leave Dubai when their husbands contract ends or he is moved so can be anytime during the school year.
> *BTW - teachers are not well paid in Dubai.*


Aren't they? 

The ones I know and there are many are doing pretty well.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has any idea as to what the chances of getting a teaching job after Christmas are?
> Do many contracts pop up mid-way through the year or generally start in September?
> Also, is supply similar to UK- i.e plenty of it if you can get in the door? is there a particular agency to register with?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I think I know who you are, if I am right, glad you joined here!  If I am wrong then there are two of you looking for the same and living in Tecom! Yeah I agree with what is being said....mail around and see what happens! Goodluck to you......be brave and take the plunge! :clap2:


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think I know who you are, if I am right, glad you joined here!  If I am wrong then there are two of you looking for the same and living in Tecom! Yeah I agree with what is being said....mail around and see what happens! Goodluck to you......be brave and take the plunge! :clap2:


Yes it is me!! thought it would be a good way to gauge other peoples experiences!!

Teachers are never exceptionally well, paid, but it is enought to be comfortable and do what i want to do!

Thanks for all the comments, I feel more encouraged that something will turn up now!
See you at brunch tomorrow Olliesmum!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Yes it is me!! thought it would be a good way to gauge other peoples experiences!!
> 
> Teachers are never exceptionally well, paid, but it is enought to be comfortable and do what i want to do!
> 
> ...


Yes something will turn up,without a doubt! I am going in today to discuss my contract....EEKKKK!!!

Yips, see you tomorrow, let's thrash those guys on the Wii!!!! :clap2:


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Yes something will turn up,without a doubt! I am going in today to discuss my contract....EEKKKK!!!
> 
> Yips, see you tomorrow, let's thrash those guys on the Wii!!!! :clap2:


Good luck!! hope you get the outcome you want!!

Aiming to give them a good run for their money!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Good luck!! hope you get the outcome you want!!
> 
> Aiming to give them a good run for their money!!



Not much looking forward to it but it has to be done! Sometimes I think they don't have ears!

Anyway I can drown my sorrows tomorrow! 

see you then!

Get ready guys, you won't know what's hit you!!! ;0:eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Anyway I can drown my sorrows tomorrow!
> 
> see you then!
> 
> *Get ready guys, you won't know what's hit you*!!! ;0:eyebrows:


Sounds ominous!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds ominous!


:eyebrows:


----------



## Ashley W (Dec 18, 2010)

*qualified primary teachers needed*

people are always coming and going from the Middle East so there are plenty of positions which arise even unexpectedly through the course of the year. There are plenty of opportunities for primary teachers abroad


----------

